# Antique Woodworking Machinery On YouTube.



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, I get hooked on watching YouTube videos, mostly about steam railroads, traditional woodworking, some modern woodworking and sometimes antique woodworking machinery. It is amazing how much antique belt driven equipment is out there and either still operates, or is being brought back to operating condition. Wonderful old arn sheenry……

BUT, I was horrified to see one video showing a massive 20 inch planer. this was NOT one with machinery over the blade area. The young fellow (somewhere around 30) was consistently pushing stock over the blades with his flattened palms!!! Most of know what will eventually happen. Many of us knew older guys who were missing fingers (or worse) from using a similar machine this way.

Please, please, PLEASE, people: Use proper safety procedures, ESPECIALLY with antique woodworking machinery. Blades don't care if they're cutting wood, or tissue or bone. For God's sake, DON'T earn yourself the nickname "Lefty". Most of us love to see these magnificent machines operate. We do NOT want to see someone maimed or killed by one.

Thank you,


----------



## BraydenTheBeginner (Jul 20, 2020)

Always good to keep in mind…

My brother had a boss once who had him making awkward cuts on a tablesaw without any safety guards on the saw itself.

He lost only an inch off one of his fingers. But imagine the impact that has on his daily life. There is a ton of pain, already 6 surgeries, and lots of physical therapy.

Be safe out there all!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Yeah, I get hooked on watching YouTube videos, mostly about steam railroads, traditional woodworking, some modern woodworking and sometimes antique woodworking machinery. It is amazing how much antique belt driven equipment is out there and either still operates, or is being brought back to operating condition. Wonderful old arn sheenry……
> 
> - OleGrump


If you don't watch him already check out Keith Rucker.  He is currently rebuilding an 1800's metal planer that is massive.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Also check out Jack English for old machinery. 
And if you want to see, or show someone, what a jointer will do to your hand check out Perkins Builders on youtube. The younger brother was using a jointer without pushsticks and now has a lot few fingers.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Yeah, I get hooked on watching YouTube videos, mostly about steam railroads,
> 
> - OleGrump


Oh yeah, Keith Rucker rebuilds all of the steam locomotives for the Georgia Museum of Agriculture.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

My own Grandfather lost the little finger from his left hand to an industrial planer while working in a Navy cabinet shop, shortly after World War 2. The Navy took care of his medical treatment back then, but there was no other financial compensation. When he had healed enough, he went back to work. (Not like nowadays, was it?)

In another video, I saw a fellow operating one of those late 1800s combination table saw/jointer/bandsaw/etc machines. As impressive as the machine was, even more so was that the man not only carried long "doe foot" style push sticks with him, which he used at each machine station and wore safety goggles. Wonderful to see the antique machine restored and running. Even better to see it being used SAFELY.

Thank you for the tip. I'll go look up some Keith Rucker videos to enjoy.

Stay well and stay safe, my friends!


----------

